# Bowtech Invasion Tuning Help



## archeryman2009 (Jun 11, 2010)

You will want to set the bow at max poundage and then do the yoke first. Then do the timing because if you have it timed and then you twist the yoke it will change your timing again.


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know if you have read it or not, but here is an Invasion Tuning thread by BaldyHunter. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1404292&highlight=Bowtech+Invasion+Tuning+info


----------

